# I think my goat is going to stay pregnant forever( Just posted pics)



## heatherlynnky (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, I admit it. I am getting more and more nervous on this whole goats having babies thing. First off, the lady i got these from had 2 males in the goat pasture at all times with the girls. No known breeding date. The girls are just getting bigger and bigger and bigger but no signs that we are even close right now. Their udders are the same now and they were a month ago. If the one gets any bigger she is not going to be walking i swear. She looks so clumsy and awkward right now. 

Is there a sure way to know they are pregnant and not just the most obese goats ever? Maybe they are not kidding because they are just really really really fat and getting fatter by the day.  I've considered measuring their girth just so I can assure myself they really are getting this huge and its not just my mind playing tricks on me. I have been like jumpy ready for kids for a month now. The girls just ignore me though and are happily doing their thing. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## elevan (Nov 27, 2012)

I certainly know how you feel!  I've got one taking her sweet time too!

If you want to know for sure if they are pregnant then you need either a blood test or an ultrasound.  You can draw blood yourself and send it to biotracking.  Neither is gonna give you a (exact) due date but at least you'll know whether or not they are indeed pregnant.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, photos are always fun. We like to see big fat goats. 

I can't remember, How long have you had them?


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 27, 2012)

Id post pics . If they are as huge as you say you should probably be able to feel & see movement by now (over 3 months). If you can touch these girls, move your hand over their right sides in that area in front of the back leg that is generally hollow. Slight pressure & just moving your hand around, & you should be able to feel a hoof or a head moving . The def ways are like someone else said drawing blood or an ultrasound, but the above is just an idea if they really are pregnant, far enough along, & it doesnt gross you out. Personally I find it neat to be able to feel the kids swimming around but thats me . Also ive heard of some does not even really developing a bag until AFTER theyve kidded. Just my 5 cents worth. Definitely post pics when you can though!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Nov 27, 2012)

I will get pics tomorrow. I have before and after too. Its been a month though and I was told any time now. Dear GOD it is taking forever. I go check goat butts twice a day and they are getting irritated and they are grumpy when pregnant. GRUMPY


----------



## cindyg (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel for you, going through the same thing here, three FF's and I'm sure it will be any day and they are just lolling around out there, laughing at me.  I'm a goat perv too, checking all the time for something, anything to be happening, they are to where they run away at even the hint of feeling for udders.  Waiting for just the right, most inconvenient time of course.  Good luck.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Nov 27, 2012)

Be thankful, my husband cornered one to check her udders since I was busy and she tried to work him over. He was so busy worrying about her hurting the babies he did a poor job defending himself. It took a hot bath and some linament before he was in a better mood toward her.  He now refuses to check udders. He will check hiney's from a distance but thats it.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, yes I know I stink on  getting pictures on time but here we go. I will have to post these in 2 tries because I swear keeping track of goat rumps gets confusing.

Betty ( lightest with not as black a bum) Started out the skinniest now is the biggest

This is her maybe 2 maybe 3 weeks ago I think. Time gets a bit fuzzy when I am busy.






And this is her today( I cannot get better shots because I ticked off her buddy who kept charging me as I tried to take pictures)

















Ok and here is Betsy ( I swear she looked more pregnant when we got her than now, once I put her on the diet suggested on here she started slimming down) Honestly i am still not sure if she is pregnant or fat. Apparently she was allowed to eat what she wanted at her old home. Not sure how they managed that without making them sick but....
This was her 2 or 3 weeks ago










This is her today ( she was the one charging)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 30, 2012)

First goatie looks preggo, 2 one looks just fat. No udder, and slimmed down says fat to me. Other one has a udder and looks fat enough to be preggo, esp. since shes only fat one the stomach ^.^


----------



## heatherlynnky (Nov 30, 2012)

See whats funny is they said number 1 was iffy on pregnant and number 2 was a sure thing.  One just keeps getting bigger and bigger and man her stomach is sticking out funny. The other is still fat and a food HOG but she seems slimmer to me.  Man i don't even know what I am working with anymore. I wish I could just get a first response test and use it. It won't work though. i googled it.

So um, any clue when the Betty might have a kid? They said they had thought she was pregnant when we got her and we have had her for 6 weeks.  Honestly i expected Betsy to kid by now she was so huge but the longer I give sane rations the skinnier she gets. I think Rolls is the one who sent me an article on feeding pregnant goats and I have been very careful.  I think I have been doing daily butt checks for nothing.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 30, 2012)

heatherlynnky said:
			
		

> See whats funny is they said number 1 was iffy on pregnant and number 2 was a sure thing.  One just keeps getting bigger and bigger and man her stomach is sticking out funny. The other is still fat and a food HOG but she seems slimmer to me.  Man i don't even know what I am working with anymore. I wish I could just get a first response test and use it. It won't work though. i googled it.
> 
> So um, any clue when the Betty might have a kid? They said they had thought she was pregnant when we got her and we have had her for 6 weeks.  Honestly i expected Betsy to kid by now she was so huge but the longer I give sane rations the skinnier she gets. I think Rolls is the one who sent me an article on feeding pregnant goats and I have been very careful.  I think I have been doing daily butt checks for nothing.


Ya I'm pretty sure 1 is preggo and 2 isn't because on thing that jumps out is HOW their fat.

See, 1 is fat located in the belly, otherwise she looks slim. Whereas 2 has fat surrounding everywhere, its spread around, etc. etc. And I don't see ANY udder on girl 2


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't tell anything from pics.   I can barely tell when I put my hands on them and can actually feel udders...
I can't tell anything w/ my goats half the time, that's why I had some ultrasounded this fall..... 
I'd have a blood test or an ultrasound ran...and end your upset / curiosity / confusion.

Pygmies don't need much in the way of feed before they get just plain fat.   Fat goats are harder to get bred.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Nov 30, 2012)

I should have mentioned. From what I was told, their feed trough was filled with pig feed and they were allowed to eat all they wanted. Now how true that is I am not sure. Thats from a grandson and I simply do not know how much involvement he had. I do know that she will beat the holy heck out of the other goats if they try to eat at all, so she has to be locked up with just her portion so the others can eat. There must be at least 2 or 3 hay piles or she won't let them eat that either. I was giving them a bit of extra rations at first out of mistaken assumptions on what they needed. They now get in a day  3/4 cup of grain in the morning and a scoop of alfalfa pellets. In the evening they get another 3/4 cup and a scoop of alfalfa pellets. I am doing my best not to overfed but honestly they all act like I am starving them to death half the time. I will also admit I probably should be cutting that portion down to 1/2 cup each feeding but I feel bad for doing it all of a sudden. My mom would say I am listening to their fat cells screaming instead of logic on this one.  If they could break down a bit of fence they would tip over my feed barrels in a heartbeat and eat all of it up. 

I think I may have the 2nd one tested. I was already pretty positive the 1st one was because I felt movement already. Number 2 is my real question because honestly I won't trust he with a baby until I see how she does. Her temperment so far leaves a ton to be desired. So I am living in the goat pens checking that dang goats rump and she keeps charging me. Someday they will come home and find me hiding from her on top of one of the mini shelters. I just am afraid she will kid without me there and distaster will strike. So I very nervously shadow her a lot, looking for impending signs so I can be where I need to be when the time comes, ya know.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about with your doe when she has her baby.  Even tho she is nasty to everyone else at feeding time she will most likely let her baby eat with her.  I have had two does that tried to "kill" everyone when they tried to eat.  Both of them let their baby eat while they still guarded the food from everyone else. That is just life in the goat herd.  The strongest/meanest one is the leader and the only way they stay the leader is to continue to be the strongest/meanest......  Have fun with your babies when they get there.


----------

